# Ickle Meg is finally growing!



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Meg seems to have had a growth spurt and is catching Nellie up in height already 

Our morning walk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw they look great together. I must have missed you getting Meg, the first time I saw her was in the settee photo the other day. Have you had her from a tiny?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous girls - it looks an idyllic location for a walk x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw they look great together. I must have missed you getting Meg, the first time I saw her was in the settee photo the other day. Have you had her from a tiny?


I have had her from 8 weeks old but didn't come on here for awhile so have only put on a few pics of her on here.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous girls - it looks an idyllic location for a walk x


It's our favourite place! esp in the summer where Nellie loves to swim


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, a secret poo collector (if you know what I mean!), they're both tremendous xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw they are lovely together! I think a black would look nice in our pack!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Aw they are lovely together! I think a black would look nice in our pack!


Ooooo already contemplating poo number 3?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ooooo already contemplating poo number 3?? X


Tracey I was contemplating number 3 a very long time ago! Not in this house though  I gave to wait a while


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Aw they are lovely together! I think a black would look nice in our pack!


Ooo yes a black Poo would look lovely with your girls. Would you get another girl or go for a boy if no 3 were to happen?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Ooo yes a black Poo would look lovely with your girls. Would you get another girl or go for a boy if no 3 were to happen?


I'm addicted to girls it seems!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are adorable I thought you only had Nellie Where was I hiding ha!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes you should really change your username now


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> They are adorable I thought you only had Nellie Where was I hiding ha!


You weren't hiding anywhere. I did introduce her about a month ago and you did comment  haha.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yes you should really change your username now


I did look into changing it but have no idea how you do it. Any ideas?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> You weren't hiding anywhere. I did introduce her about a month ago and you did comment  haha.


Haha Renee!! You're getting forgetful!!



Nellies mum said:


> I did look into changing it but have no idea how you do it. Any ideas?


The moderators will do it for you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If you do want it changed just pm a mod.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

